# S2 Dual Tuner Deals?



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

I see the special offer for 180hr DT and 1 year and wireless adapter is still available for $299
http://www.tivo.com/0.11.summer.asp

Anybody think the deals will get a lot better on S2 DT - especially in the next few days (with S3 coming shortly)? I'm probably not going to go for S3 (as I don't have HDTV) for awhile and would really like the DT (before all the new shows start up)...

Or anybody know of any BETTER deals than this? I don't need the service plan (since I have a lifetime S2 already - so can get a new one for $7/month)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's about the best deal you're going to find, especially considering it doesn't require a mail in rebate. (my DT rebate took 14 weeks to arrive)

Dan


----------



## Jeff Lam (Sep 5, 2003)

Any deals like this for the 80 hr?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, but you can get an 80 hour unit for $65 after rebate from Amazon.com

Dan


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> No, but you can get an 80 hour unit for $65 after rebate from Amazon.com
> 
> Dan


Actually, you can get a 1 year pre-pay for $155.40 on a 80-hour S2 DT at:

http://store.tivo.com/ord_cartit-TiVo.asp?Key=STZEYPID415P&PRM=PC1ZZQ5VRHNV

That link is subject to disappear at any moment though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... That's basically the cost of 12 months of service with the TiVo being free. Not bad.

Dan


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> That's about the best deal you're going to find, especially considering it doesn't require a mail in rebate. (my DT rebate took 14 weeks to arrive)
> 
> Dan


At least you got yours..........


----------



## mquad (Sep 4, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Actually, you can get a 1 year pre-pay for $155.40 on a 80-hour S2 DT at:
> 
> (URL omitted, not 5 posts)
> 
> That link is subject to disappear at any moment though.


Will that link add the $30 charge as well? If not, this is the best deal I've seen for a S2 DT. Isn't this the same as the MOPS deal?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mquad said:


> Will that link add the $30 charge as well? If not, this is the best deal I've seen for a S2 DT. Isn't this the same as the MOPS deal?


Just click the link and it shows the total. I believe this is the MOPS deal.


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

Was hoping for better deals today on the S2 DT with the S3 out. Trying to decide to go for the 80DT for $150 and add wireless and more hard drive - or just go with the 180DT for $300... Seems like the 180 deal is just as good and less hassle...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... That's basically the cost of 12 months of service with the TiVo being free. Not bad.
> 
> Dan


or if you would have gotten MSD then the hardware costs 155.40-83.40=*$72*which is not a bad no rebate hassle price. If you plan to upgrade the drive anyway that is the deal I would go with.

at 299-84.40 =215.60 - 50$ for wireless = 165.50 for the 180 DT hardware


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

So one of the things I noticed on my receipt is:
*Not Eligible for Multi-Service Discount.*

I am guessing that means just not the first year of service. But after the first year - it should be eligible for MSD? RIGHT????? Anybody know for sure


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

triftraf said:


> So one of the things I noticed on my receipt is:
> *Not Eligible for Multi-Service Discount.*
> 
> I am guessing that means just not the first year of service. But after the first year - it should be eligible for MSD? RIGHT????? Anybody know for sure


If you switch to the standard $12.95 plan after one year it will be.


----------



## opiespank (Sep 11, 2006)

I just got the 1 year pre-pay for $155.40 on a 80-hour S2 DT deal and I have been looking around for awhile. If you dont' want the hassle of "fixing" your tivo and adding another HD yourself then the 180-hour DT deal is good, but if you can do it yourself and don't mind doing it, the the 80-hour deal is better.

Your really just splitting hairs. As for getting lower, I can't see it going any lower than free with purchase of one years service at 12.95 in advance. The 80-Hr one tha t is. Just remember that after your one year is up, you will go back to the 19.95 month-to-month price I belive unless you sign another contract.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

triftraf said:


> So one of the things I noticed on my receipt is:
> *Not Eligible for Multi-Service Discount.*
> 
> I am guessing that means just not the first year of service. But after the first year - it should be eligible for MSD? RIGHT????? Anybody know for sure


it is , you just have to call in and agree to another year when the first year is up or else it goes to the lowest package price currently in play at that time


----------



## Jeff Lam (Sep 5, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it is , you just have to call in and agree to another year when the first year is up or else it goes to the lowest package price currently in play at that time


so I won't be able to add a series 3 in say 6 months and get the MSD on it?


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jeff Lam said:


> Any deals like this for the 80 hr?


Actually better, last week, I picked up an 80 hour DT for $59 at best Buy (After rebates that is - $40 and $150 mail in rebates), so check your local Best Buy, i think the deal is running until the end of the month.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jeff Lam said:


> so I won't be able to add a series 3 in say 6 months and get the MSD on it?


yes you can add the S3 in 6 months and the bundled deal will qualify the S3 for the MSD rate.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I just tried for DT prepaid for a year @ 155.........IT'S GONE!!!!!!

Ya snooze, ya loose.

I ended up taking the "Friends of TiVo" offer of the 180hr DT with wireless adaptor for 299.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

the basball/kidzone deal isn't though.
--
Alan


----------



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

alansplace said:


> the basball/kidzone deal isn't though.
> --
> Alan


yep, just took advantage of that today. sell the ST model on ebay, and I should cover the $30 fee easily.


----------



## theone (Nov 11, 2002)

yep bought a S2DT this week from circuit city for just under $55 incl tax(when the rebate arrives)

I think there will be a spike of S2 purchases now from all the people like me that were holding out for the S3 to be lower priced. No S3 for me.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

theone said:


> yep bought a S2DT this week from circuit city for just under $55 incl tax(when the rebate arrives)
> 
> I think there will be a spike of S2 purchases now from all the people like me that were holding out for the S3 to be lower priced. No S3 for me.


TiVo is marketing the S2 DT to analog cable users and the S3 to digital/hdtv cable users. So, which one you buy really depends on what you are looking for. This is why the DT isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

whoknows55 said:


> And after a year I can call them up and move it to a the multi-unit discount at 6.99 right?


yes
--
Alan


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

alansplace said:


> the basball/kidzone deal isn't though.
> --
> Alan


I'm a little confused by this deal. If I purchase this, I have to pay $19.95 a month for as long as I have my subscription? Is there a way to combine my current subscription at a later date?

Also, I see that the promotion ends on 08/31/06. Is this promotion still active? I may get one today.

Forgive me for the stupid questions. The deal just seems to good to be true.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> I'm a little confused by this deal. If I purchase this, I have to pay $19.95 a month for as long as I have my subscription? Is there a way to combine my current subscription at a later date?
> 
> Also, I see that the promotion ends on 08/31/06. Is this promotion still active? I may get one today.
> 
> Forgive me for the stupid questions. The deal just seems to good to be true.


it's not $19.95, it's $12.95 with the kidzone $7.00 promotion (that's for a year's commitment after which you'll be eligible for the MSD) see below:

TiVo Package, 80-hour TiVo Series2 DT DVR - Dual Tuner,w/1-year commitment ($19.95/mo) 
FREE Ground Shipping 
KidZone Promotion: Save $7 off the monthly TiVo® service ($12.95/mo)

yes it's active. 
--
Alan


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

I may be horrendously smeeking, but I got in on the $155.40 Series2 DT deal a couple of months ago. I used it to replace my 40 hour Series2 ST, and I also still have another 40 hour Series2 ST on my account under MSD.

As soon as I got the Series2 DT, made it my primary DVR, and canceled the old one (declining the retention offer, which wouldn't have mattered given the retention price would still be the MSD price), that second Series2 ST magically became $12.95/month. For the second month in a row, I've had to call them to request a $6 credit and to switch the Series2 ST to $6.95/month as it should be.

The credits always appear, but it's really irritating to have to keep doing it. Hopefully I won't have to do it throughout the entire 1-year prepaid period.


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

alansplace said:


> it's not $19.95, it's $12.95 with the kidzone $7.00 promotion (that's for a year's commitment after which you'll be eligible for the MSD) see below:
> 
> TiVo Package, 80-hour TiVo Series2™ DT DVR - Dual Tuner,w/1-year commitment ($19.95/mo)
> FREE Ground Shipping
> ...


Sorry. The deal says $19.95 regular monthly price. That confused me.

This is awesome. I think I'll get one today.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

http://www.tivo.com/0.11.accommodation.asp

TiVo brings you these two exclusive, limited-time offers. It's your choice!
Buy an 80-hour TiVo® Series2 DVR + 1 year of TiVo service for just $83.40.
You save $375.40!
OR
Buy an 80-hour TiVo® Series2 DT (Dual Tuner) DVR + 1 year of TiVo service for just $155.40.
You save $404.40!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

smark said:


> http://www.tivo.com/0.11.accommodation.asp
> 
> TiVo brings you these two exclusive, limited-time offers. It's your choice!
> Buy an 80-hour TiVo® Series2 DVR + 1 year of TiVo service for just $83.40.
> ...


That deal is dead. The page is still there but when you add it to the cart it gos back up to normal 1 yr prepaid amount.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

For those of you looking at a second (or third, or fourth, etc) box, jump on over to CC before they run out of DT units. As mentioned before, they (the 80hr models) are only $209 + $150 Mail-in Rebate.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

I like amazons deal, because there is no tax and free shipping.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> I like amazons deal, because there is no tax and free shipping.


I didn't go with the Amazon deal because albeit a great deal too, it lacks instant gratification - and I am of course, like you, human.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

supasta said:


> For those of you looking at a second (or third, or fourth, etc) box, jump on over to CC before they run out of DT units. As mentioned before, they (the 80hr models) are only $209 + $150 Mail-in Rebate.


That price is ok. 3 yr prepaid special on Tivo.com is a better deal. However, if you think in 3 yrs you will upgrade to HD or your cable provider will force digital on you then better to buy retail then sign up for 1 yr committment with 12.95/month. Above all though if getting MSD, then retail is ultimatly the way to go.

I know this isn't a DT but CompUSA is getting rid of the ST 40 hrs. I believe they are $50 OTD then with with rebate you make $100. So with 1 Yr service and box it would be ~$55+ tax on 50. These are OOS in many stores so YMMV but I think this is a super hot deal and would jump on it if I could.


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I purchased the 80 hour ST model as I can't really find a reason for a dual tuner right now. I don't have three shows that conflict on any given night. I want to make sure that I understand the conditions, as Tivo doesn't make them very clear.

Can I use this Tivo under the same subscription I already have? I mean as far as using the same email address as my original subscription. 

Is there going to be any problem using the new Tivo on my network and transferring shows between the two units?

After a year, it seems I can qualify for the MSD. Is this done over the phone only?

I appreciate the answers to these questions and I apologize in advance for the stupidity. I never anticipated needing or wanting 2 Tivos in my house, and I'm new to the whole multiple Tivo thing.


----------



## brandee (Nov 10, 2005)

alansplace said:


> the basball/kidzone deal isn't though.
> --
> Alan


If I buy the above Tivo and pay 12.95 a month for it, will my current Tivo qualify for the 6.95 MSD?


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> I purchased the 80 hour ST model as I can't really find a reason for a dual tuner right now. I don't have three shows that conflict on any given night. I want to make sure that I understand the conditions, as Tivo doesn't make them very clear.


yep



ObiWanJenkins said:


> Can I use this Tivo under the same subscription I already have? I mean as far as using the same email address as my original subscription.


yes, in fact, if you use the same email address when you order a pre-activated TiVo that unit should appear on that account before you even have received it.



ObiWanJenkins said:


> Is there going to be any problem using the new Tivo on my network and transferring shows between the two units?


no



ObiWanJenkins said:


> After a year, it seems I can qualify for the MSD. Is this done over the phone only?


as far as i understand it, you call TiVo CS and tell the CSR you need you MSD activated.



ObiWanJenkins said:


> I appreciate the answers to these questions and I apologize in advance for the stupidity. I never anticipated needing or wanting 2 Tivos in my house, and I'm new to the whole multiple Tivo thing.


np
--
Alan


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

brandee said:


> If I buy the above Tivo and pay 12.95 a month for it, will my current Tivo qualify for the 6.95 MSD?


If your current box is not packahe and you are paying 12.95/month then yes buying a package box from tivo will drop your current box to MSD price.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

brandee said:


> If I buy the above Tivo and pay 12.95 a month for it, will my current Tivo qualify for the 6.95 MSD?


yes, as long as you use the same email address when you order the new pre-activated TiVo, it should be added to your account before you actually receive it and the original TiVo should be billed at $6.95 the on next billing cycle.
--
Alan


----------



## pops_porter (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a lifetime S2, and I'm thinking about finding the cheapest DT tivo available. 

Is there any way around paying 12.95 for a year on the new tivo until I can get the MSD? 

That baseball/kidzone deals looks like the best one so far. When I add it to the cart it only shows the $30 plus one month. I thought the 1 year commitment was paid all upfront, am I wrong?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pops_porter said:


> I have a lifetime S2, and I'm thinking about finding the cheapest DT tivo available.
> 
> Is there any way around paying 12.95 for a year on the new tivo until I can get the MSD?
> 
> That baseball/kidzone deals looks like the best one so far. When I add it to the cart it only shows the $30 plus one month. I thought the 1 year commitment was paid all upfront, am I wrong?


Check retail for the cheapest DT. As always there is a $150 rebate out so I believe Circuity City has a 80 HR DT for 59.99 after rebate. It could even get lower then that.

The 1 yr committment is paid monthly. It is like most cell phone contacts that you enter into for a yr or even two. If you cancel before the year is up you face a high penalty fee.

My math was off so retail is def cheaper:

59.99 AR (calculate shipping and/or tax if buy elsewhere then amazon)
+6.95*12 = 83.40 yr service
------------
143.39

vs Tivo

30 for box
+12.95*12 = 155.40
-------------
185.40

*Note:* The rebate requires a 1 yr committment as well.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

pops_porter said:


> I have a lifetime S2, and I'm thinking about finding the cheapest DT tivo available.


i believe that you've found it, (baseball/kidzone)!



pops_porter said:


> Is there any way around paying 12.95 for a year on the new tivo until I can get the MSD?


no



pops_porter said:


> That baseball/kidzone deals looks like the best one so far. When I add it to the cart it only shows the $30 plus one month. I thought the 1 year commitment was paid all upfront, am I wrong?


it's a pre-activated unit so you pay for the first month's servive at purchase and the credit card you use for the purchase is billed monthly for the remainder of the year.
--
Alan


----------



## Mammatus (Sep 23, 2006)

Is the 180-hour with 3 years pre-paid all for $499 a good deal?


----------



## LarryInAz (Jul 14, 2000)

Sorry if I'm being redundant just wanting to clear some cobwebs.
I'm interested in getting my folks a dual tuner Series 2 80 hour unit [I can add a large hard drive for them later if they need the space]. The way I understand this thread. If I purchase a S2 DT unit at my local Circuity City [or maybe get a price match from BB] for $219-$150 TiVo mail in rebate, my out of pocket is $59 plus tax.
I should then be able to activate the unit online OR via TiVo's toll free number and only have to pay the $6.99 multi service discount fee? [FWIW my folks currently have a single tuner Series 2] 

Ever since TiVo got away from their "KISS" system of buy a box, pay monthly, yearly or life time, etc. I feel their convuluted options has confused alot of folks and maybe even intimidated them from even considering getting a TiVo. Afterall if long time TiVo users are confused can you imagine the "laymen" that are not TiVo savvy? 

Basically I'm wanting verify that if I do buy the unit and activate at the $6.99 monthly fee will we still qualify for the rebate? OR to receive the rebate will we have to pay the $12.95 or greater monthly fee for one year minimum? 

Thanks for clearing this up before I go to the trouble of buying the box, hooking it up, activating it and then moving their other box into their bedroom. It would be frustrating to do all this and then find out they would obligate themself to $12.95+ a month and say, take it away we don't want this new box and then have to put it back the way it was. :down:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

LarryInAz said:


> Sorry if I'm being redundant just wanting to clear some cobwebs.
> I'm interested in getting my folks a dual tuner Series 2 80 hour unit [I can add a large hard drive for them later if they need the space]. The way I understand this thread. If I purchase a S2 DT unit at my local Circuity City [or maybe get a price match from BB] for $219-$150 TiVo mail in rebate, my out of pocket is $59 plus tax.
> I should then be able to activate the unit online OR via TiVo's toll free number and only have to pay the $6.99 multi service discount fee? [FWIW my folks currently have a single tuner Series 2]
> 
> ...


Is their curreent Tivo lifetimes or on subscription base?

If it is subscription base and not in a package (either after packaged time or bought retail) then buying a package from Tivo will bump down the current Tivo they have to 6.95/month.

If the other Tivo is lifetimed then to qualify for MSD you will have to buy retail and the rebate will still be honored, you will just have to say I will keep service for a yr at 6.95/month.

Hopefully that has straignted some things out for you.


----------



## LarryInAz (Jul 14, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Is their curreent Tivo lifetimes or on subscription base?
> 
> If it is subscription base and not in a package (either after packaged time or bought retail) then buying a package from Tivo will bump down the current Tivo they have to 6.95/month.
> 
> ...


They actually have 2 machines in their name - a Series 1 that has a lifetime package, purchased in 2001. Their other machine is a Series 2 single tuner purchased in 2004 and they pay $6.95 a month for that.
So I'm *assuming * they would be able to add a 3rd TiVo via BB or CC for $219 *and * would qualify for the $150 rebate *and * activate this box for $6.95?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

LarryInAz said:


> They actually have 2 machines in their name - a Series 1 that has a lifetime package, purchased in 2001. Their other machine is a Series 2 single tuner purchased in 2004 and they pay $6.95 a month for that.
> So I'm *assuming * they would be able to add a 3rd TiVo via BB or CC for $219 *and * would qualify for the $150 rebate *and * activate this box for $6.95?


Yep that would be correct. They would have the lifetime, then the 2nd tivo for 6.95 month then the 3rd DT for 6.95 month. I would recommend Amazon as they have free shipping and no tax (at least for FL) and the price is 209.99 making the box 59.99 AR.

Don't forget DT can not tune in 2 digital channels at the same time. Only 2 analog or 1 digital and 1 analog. Not sure if that matters in your case or not, but just reminding you.


----------



## Mammatus (Sep 23, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Don't forget DT can not tune in 2 digital channels at the same time. Only 2 analog or 1 digital and 1 analog. Not sure if that matters in your case or not, but just reminding you.


If I have digital cable (all channels incoming are fully digital via a cable box), is it true that I cannot tune in two channels at the same time?

I am about to buy a Series 2 box (I'm completely new to TiVo) and have digital cable. *I don't mind if the second channel I try to tune is analog, but is that even possible if I'm using a digital cable box?*

Edit to add the disclaimer from TiVo:
* Record from two basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel, at once. Does not support recording from two digital cable or satellite channels at once. Supports recording from cable and satellite sources only; does not support recording from over-the-air antenna.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mammatus said:


> If I have digital cable (all channels incoming are fully digital via a cable box), is it true that I cannot tune in two channels at the same time?


I highly doubt that all of your channels are digital. Hook the coax from the wall directly into your TV or VCR. It is very likely you will be able to tune channels under 100 -- they are almost certainly still analog.


----------



## Mammatus (Sep 23, 2006)

mattack said:


> I highly doubt that all of your channels are digital. Hook the coax from the wall directly into your TV or VCR. It is very likely you will be able to tune channels under 100 -- they are almost certainly still analog.


Gotcha.

I do have a second TV hooked directly up to the Coax cable (in a bedroom) that does not have a cable box and I get most of my under-100 channels fine through there.

So as long as I can do that, then the TiVo will still be able to grab info from those analog channels too (even though there is a cable box connected in the room I want to use the TiVo), right?

Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Mammatus said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I do have a second TV hooked directly up to the Coax cable (in a bedroom) that does not have a cable box and I get most of my under-100 channels fine through there.
> 
> ...


I apologize, but I'm taking upon myself to bump this because I'm interested in the answer myself and I've read the previous replies but I'm still very, very confused.

My cable situation sounds just like yours. We too can receive the under 100 channels with no cable box in all the bedrooms, but in the den we have to use a cable box in order to access the higher digital cable channels (100+).

So if I purchase a DT to use in the den.....where the tv uses the digital cable box....and hook it up just like my current Series 2 single tuner with the TiVo unit controlling the cable box, then the DT will be able to record two analog or one analog and one digital channel at the same time?

Or is this all wrong? Is the use of the cable box going to make it work just like my current single tuner unit?

This is so confusing!


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> I apologize, but I'm taking upon myself to bump this because I'm interested in the answer myself and I've read the previous replies but I'm still very, very confused.
> 
> My cable situation sounds just like yours. We too can receive the under 100 channels with no cable box in all the bedrooms, but in the den we have to use a cable box in order to access the higher digital cable channels (100+).
> 
> ...


the setup is not the same.
--
Alan


----------



## clover43 (Sep 25, 2006)

so, the s2 dt I purchased on the $30 box and 2 yrs at $18.95, I should return for the Kidzone deal and get the second s2 DT through Amazon to get the MSD? or just buy 2 kidzone deals? One box is probably going to my folks as a gift and I will pay the yearly fee. I am trying to understand the contract, deal etc. Thanks


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

clover43 said:


> so, the s2 dt I purchased on the $30 box and 2 yrs at $18.95, I should return for the Kidzone deal and get the second s2 DT through Amazon to get the MSD? or just buy 2 kidzone deals? One box is probably going to my folks as a gift and I will pay the yearly fee. I am trying to understand the contract, deal etc. Thanks


if you call, you might get them to give you the baseball/kidzone deal on the one you already bought. others have reported that to have happened.
--
Alan


----------



## clover43 (Sep 25, 2006)

I forgot to mention I did call Tivo, Dave (CSR) said they were so swamped with the S3 requests that it was easier to return it. I thought the no-brainer was fiddle with the account. oh well


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I apologize, but I'm taking upon myself to bump this because I'm interested in the answer myself and I've read the previous replies but I'm still very, very confused.
> 
> My cable situation sounds just like yours. We too can receive the under 100 channels with no cable box in all the bedrooms, but in the den we have to use a cable box in order to access the higher digital cable channels (100+).
> 
> ...


In (both) your situations: Using a S2DT unit, you will be able to record 2 analog stations (channels under ch 100) at the same time or record 1 analog (channel under 100) along with another digital station (channel over 100) at the same time.
Because you are lucky enough to still receive 100 analog channels, the DT unit would be best for your tv situation.
HTH


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

alansplace said:


> the setup is not the same.
> --
> Alan





Stylin said:


> In (both) your situations: Using a S2DT unit, you will be able to record 2 analog stations (channels under ch 100) at the same time or record 1 analog (channel under 100) along with another digital station (channel over 100) at the same time.
> Because you are lucky enough to still receive 100 analog channels, the DT unit would be best for your tv situation.
> HTH


Thanks guys! I appreciate both of you!  Looks like I need to put a DT on my holiday wishlist.


----------



## brandee (Nov 10, 2005)

My channels 2-22 are analog basic, and 23-75 are expanded basic. I have no 76-99. Channels 100 and up are digital channels. 

So a dual-tuner Tivo should work for me, right?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

where is this kidzone deal for a DT S2? And what exactly is the deal? Best I see so far is Amazon for $59.99 after rebate.


----------



## TomMMD (Sep 2, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> where is this kidzone deal for a DT S2? And what exactly is the deal? Best I see so far is Amazon for $59.99 after rebate.


The only rebate I see on Amazon expired on September 16. Where is the current rebate on Amazon?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Retail rebate is currently $150. You get that at any retail outlet, Amazon included.

Here is the Amazon.com Rebate Link:

http://ec3.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/00/00/00/21/03/31/21033177._V63918683_.pdf

Rebate is good 9/16 to 11/15


----------



## TomMMD (Sep 2, 2004)

supasta said:


> Retail rebate is currently $150. You get that at any retail outlet, Amazon included.
> 
> Here is the Amazon.com Rebate Link:
> 
> ...


That page says quite clealy "Hurry! Offer Ends 9/16/06" (at least it does when I click on that link)


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Ah, I didn't look that closely.

Well, either way, rest assured. The problem there is that Amazon has not updated their link with the correct .pdf rebate form. There is indeed a rebate and you can get more info here too:

www.tivorebates.com

There it is listed as valid 9/16 to 10/31


----------



## aktick (Jun 17, 2004)

OK, new SA Tivo buyer here (have about 6 DirecTivos  )...it will just be 1 S2 DT 80 hr unit...so what's the best deal? Am I understanding this right?

-From CC, $60 after MIR + $13/month (this has to be prepaid for a year's worth in advance?) = $216 for the box + 1 year

-From Tivo, $254 for the box + 1 year

They 1 year free by prepaying for 3 really looks enticing, any way to get that when buying in-store? Or is the $13/month the only pricing option?

Thanks.


----------



## rcompart (Sep 28, 2006)

I just purchased an 80hr S2 DT via the Baseball/KidZone deal, checked my TSN at the tivo rebate page and it says it is a valid unit. I only paid $30 for the box; will I get the full $150 rebate?

Thanks.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

rcompart said:


> I just purchased an 80hr S2 DT via the Baseball/KidZone deal, checked my TSN at the tivo rebate page and it says it is a valid unit. I only paid $30 for the box; will I get the full $150 rebate?
> 
> Thanks.


If you read the terms of the rebate you will see:



> (2) Rebate not valid for bundled hardware and service offers, including the TiVo Packages sold at www.tivo.com. Rebate may not be combined with any other TiVo offer, including, but not limited to, TiVo units received through the TiVo Rewards program.


I am sure that the initial web form just checks to see that it is a valid TSN number and then there is the check after the rebate is sent in to make sure that it meets all the terms such as 30 days, 1 yr, etc. etc.

In other words I doubt it would come through, you can always try though.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

rcompart said:


> I just purchased an 80hr S2 DT via the Baseball/KidZone deal, checked my TSN at the tivo rebate page and it says it is a valid unit. I only paid $30 for the box; will I get the full $150 rebate?
> 
> Thanks.


Don't bother unless you want to waste a stamp and an envelope. That website does *NOT* check if it's really a valid unit for rebate. The validation process happens after paperwork submission.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

aktick said:


> They 1 year free by prepaying for 3 really looks enticing, any way to get that when buying in-store? Or is the $13/month the only pricing option?


3-year prepay works fine with retail units. Just select that option when you activate.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

aktick said:


> They 1 year free by prepaying for 3 really looks enticing, any way to get that when buying in-store? Or is the $13/month the only pricing option?


Am I missing something? Why would you want to buy retail and then do 3 yrs? Retail 80 HR DT is 59.99 A/R where Tivo.com is only 30.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

retail $60 + 3 years $299 = $359
TiVo.com w/3 years = $399
KidZone $30 + $12.95 x 36 = $496


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

c3 said:


> retail $60 + 3 years $299 = $359
> TiVo.com w/3 years = $399
> KidZone $30 + $12.95 x 36 = $496


Thanks. I was using the wrong numbers. I have no excuse for my stupidity. Sigh...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

You do have an excuse. Look at the disclaimer in your user title.


----------



## aktick (Jun 17, 2004)

c3 said:


> retail $60 + 3 years $299 = $359
> TiVo.com w/3 years = $399
> KidZone $30 + $12.95 x 36 = $496


Sorry for my ignorance...but how do I get the 3 years for $299 when buying retail?

EDIT: Sorry, found it, here right? http://www.tivo.com/3.0.asp


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

The S2 DT 80 hr unit sells at Best Buy for $249.99 and it sells for $209.99 at Circuit City.

If you take a proof of price to BB, I think they will give you the price from the competitor and a small percentage off.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

brandee said:


> My channels 2-22 are analog basic, and 23-75 are expanded basic. I have no 76-99. Channels 100 and up are digital channels.
> 
> So a dual-tuner Tivo should work for me, right?


Yes.


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

I have a S1 with a grandfatherable lifetime service, ie. I activated in Dec. 99. If I buy a S2DT for $250 from Best Buy, am I still eligible for the $150 rebate if I transfer my lifetime service? I'd love to get one of these, but I need to know how much it'll really cost.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

gbronzer said:


> I have a S1 with a grandfatherable lifetime service, ie. I activated in Dec. 99. If I buy a S2DT for $250 from Best Buy, am I still eligible for the $150 rebate if I transfer my lifetime service? I'd love to get one of these, but I need to know how much it'll really cost.


CC and Amaonz has it for 209.99. Also I believe the rebate is on new activation only so I am going to say no you are not eligible, but I am also not sure on that answer, so I am playing the safe card by saying no. Wait until someone can confirm my answer or tell me I am a moron.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

gbronzer said:


> am I still eligible for the $150 rebate if I transfer my lifetime service?


no


----------



## pops_porter (Sep 27, 2005)

It looks like the extra $40 at CC is over, bummer I wanted to use that deal.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pops_porter said:


> It looks like the extra $40 at CC is over, bummer I wanted to use that deal.


Amazon is still good and free shipping too. I am sure if you wait a week or two CC or BB will have it priced differently (reads cheaper then it is currently) but by that time just order it from Amazon.


----------



## pops_porter (Sep 27, 2005)

Is amazon.com is an eligable dealer for the $150 rebate?


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

pops_porter said:


> Is amazon.com is an eligable dealer for the $150 rebate?


yes
--
Alan


----------



## aktick (Jun 17, 2004)

BB gave me a $40 and a $150 MIR when I bought for $250 yesterday.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

aktick said:


> BB gave me a $40 and a $150 MIR when I bought for $250 yesterday.


Are they both TiVo-sponsored rebates? Or is one a BB rebate?


----------



## pops_porter (Sep 27, 2005)

aktick said:


> BB gave me a $40 and a $150 MIR when I bought for $250 yesterday.


Did you have to shows the CC add showing the $40 off or was that the deal? I was thinking about stopping in BB tonight.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Usually you do have to show the ad to get the discount, but I usually go the other way, show CC the ads from BB or target . . . If you don't have it with you, you might be able to sweet talk to csr into giving you the price, especially if other people have been in the store before you with the same deal, but I always take the print ad to be safe.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

gbronzer said:


> I have a S1 with a grandfatherable lifetime service, ie. I activated in Dec. 99. If I buy a S2DT for $250 from Best Buy, am I still eligible for the $150 rebate if I transfer my lifetime service? I'd love to get one of these, but I need to know how much it'll really cost.


Wait a second - Why would the DT not be eligible for the rebate? It'll be a newly activated unit, that will be in service for at least 1 yr...Would it not work like previous LT activations when LT was available?
If worse came to worse I'd activate the DT under MSD for a couple of mths untill I rec'd the rebate, then xfer the LT service to it. But quite frankly I don't see this as being neccessary. My bet is that the xfered box would qualify for the rebate.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Stylin said:


> My bet is that the xfered box would qualify for the rebate.


Nope. You have already lost the bet. Transfer is *NOT* new activation.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Stylin said:


> If worse came to worse I'd activate the DT under MSD for a couple of mths untill I rec'd the rebate, then xfer the LT service to it.


This could be done, but not after a few months, it would be 12 exactly. When you would sign up for MSD you will have a 1 yr commitment. You could cancel early and face the charge, but then that defeats the rebate.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

What a bummer. That is a rule I did not know existed. I thought as long as the box had service for a 1 yr min (lt or otherwise) it would be eligible for the rebate. That sux.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

If you can buy one lifetime service and get rebate once a year, TiVo will definitely be out of business.


----------



## jstutman (May 19, 2006)

Looks like S3 swamped tivo so bad, they really dont care about there exsisting members. I called tivo and explained that my rebate was not issued and the CSR (Steve) told me we dont have time to deal with the stupid rebate problems (Fixed)

So I called back and informed CSR Dave that the retail accomedation is expired and not updated. He said, Sorry, tivo does not have time to waste updating specials on S2's, were swamped dealing with S3 issues. (not fixed and not going to happen)

So basically, none of the links work cause they dont care about us S2 lovers anymore. :down:


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Why did you call TiVo customer service for rebate issue? Did you call the rebate center?

What's the point of calling TiVo about an expired special?


----------



## jstutman (May 19, 2006)

c3 said:


> Why did you call TiVo customer service for rebate issue? Did you call the rebate center?
> 
> What's the point of calling TiVo about an expired special?


Rebate center, fixed it yes. So I edited the post.

about the promotion? Tivo normally updates the retail promotion (extends promotion) every time it expires. This time they did not, so I called to find out if there was one and it was just not updated. however they said it is expires and wont update again.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

sttutman said:


> Looks like S3 swamped tivo so bad, they really dont care about there exsisting members. I called tivo and explained that my rebate was not issued and the CSR (Steve) told me we dont have time to deal with the stupid rebate problems
> 
> So I called back and informed CSR Dave that the retail accomedation is expired and not updated. He said, Sorry, tivo does not have time to waste updating specials on S2's, were swamped dealing with S3 issues.
> 
> So basically, none of the links work cause they dont care about us S2 lovers anymore.


Not to mention, considering TiVo CSRs KNOW complaints about them are quickly dealt with through re-training (or whatever kind word TiVoSteve/Stephen used in another thread), I seriously doubt you're being honest about your exact conversation (and it's tone and your role in it) with that contrived (IMO) account there 

Oh, wait ... my bad for insinuating that without reading your entire post (sorry). You called about a promo? Well they aren't BOUND to updating and prividing promos continuously, are they (notwithstanding past behaviour)?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

jstutman said:


> Tivo normally updates the retail promotion (extends promotion) every time it expires.


I have had TiVos for over 6 years. I have never seen such trend. When it's over, it's over. Also, tivo.com is *NOT* considered "retail".


----------



## jstutman (May 19, 2006)

c3 said:


> I have had TiVos for over 6 years. I have never seen such trend. When it's over, it's over. Also, tivo.com is *NOT* considered "retail".


retail accommodation........ (not a promotion) but an acco-mmo-dation
discount gave to retail employee's for purchase of tivo equipment at discounted prices. IE I work for Best Buy and normally use this link

http://www.tivo.com/0.11.accommodation.asp


----------



## rscaramelo (Jul 30, 2002)

I read the thread and got a bit cunfused. I'd like a DT180. I already have a S2 w/lifetime. Where can I get the best deal? I was hoping for the multi-subscriber rate.

RC


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

rscaramelo said:


> I read the thread and got a bit cunfused. I'd like a DT180. I already have a S2 w/lifetime. Where can I get the best deal? I was hoping for the multi-subscriber rate.
> 
> RC


You need to buy at retail. An online retailer like Amazon will give you the best price but you will of course have to deal with the rebate. None of the the TiVos at tivo.com are elegible for MSD but any retail S2 will be.


----------



## jstutman (May 19, 2006)

c3 said:


> I have had TiVos for over 6 years. I have never seen such trend. When it's over, it's over. Also, tivo.com is *NOT* considered "retail".


Tivo updated retail link, now expires Oct 31st. Must be employee of eligible retail to qualify, told you they update the link 

http://www.tivo.com/0.11.accommodation.asp


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

I just upgraded to the S2 80 DT w 3 years service and am loving it. With the 3rd year free right now from Tivo I'm paying $10.25 a month for service (prepaid) and paid $30 for the box!!!!!

http://www.tivo.com/2.0.boxdetails.asp?box=series280hrDTDVR

Now what to do with my S2 40 ST? Gonna ask Tivo if I can put it under the S280DT with a MSD when the S240ST gift service expires in December.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

jstutman said:


> Tivo updated retail link, now expires Oct 31st. Must be employee of eligible retail to qualify, told you they update the link
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/0.11.accommodation.asp


How do they verify that your employment? Do they call the store?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

me thinks that link is about to change...


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Best Buy, through 10/28, has an 80 hour dual tuner Tivo box for $249.99 that has $190 of mail-in rebates. So $60 gets you a DT tivo! I believe that the $190 is the Tivo $150 MIR. I do not know if the $40 MIR is Tivo's or Best Buy's. The BB web site only shows the $150, so you may have to go into a store to get the extra $40 rebate. Sorry the details are sketchy.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

bmgoodman said:


> Best Buy, through 10/28, has an 80 hour dual tuner Tivo box for $249.99 that has $190 of mail-in rebates. So $60 gets you a DT tivo! I believe that the $190 is the Tivo $150 MIR. I do not know if the $40 MIR is Tivo's or Best Buy's. The BB web site only shows the $150, so you may have to go into a store to get the extra $40 rebate. Sorry the details are sketchy.


I believe the 40 is an instant/instore rebate. The 150 is the same 'ole TiVo rebate, and they've gotten mighty quick on returning those, apparently!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Just so I'm completely clear on the $150 MIR, could someone confirm that I would still get the $150 if the Tivo I just purchased is billed at the multi-unit discount rate of $6.95 per month? I believe it is the case, but I don't really want to make a $150 mistake!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bmgoodman said:


> Just so I'm completely clear on the $150 MIR, could someone confirm that I would still get the $150 if the Tivo I just purchased is billed at the multi-unit discount rate of $6.95 per month? I believe it is the case, but I don't really want to make a $150 mistake!


As long as you activate it, it will be eligible.


----------



## yuckydog (Mar 12, 2003)

ashu said:


> I believe the 40 is an instant/instore rebate. The 150 is the same 'ole TiVo rebate, and they've gotten mighty quick on returning those, apparently!


I went by Best Buy tonight and they had a $40 rebate card but after reading the fine print, I discovered that it had expired on 10/21.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Just get it from Amazon. $210 is the regular everyday price.


----------

